# Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen



## Murad (21. April 2009)

Hallo Island - Infizierte, so langsam müssten doch die Fangmeldungen / Berichte der ersten Islandangler vorliegen.
Gibt es schon etwas zu berichten bzw. Informationen ?


----------



## tresdes (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Murad,

hab gerade die ersten Fangmeldungen auf Julius Homepage (www.fishing-iceland.com / unter dem Link - Live aus Flateyri) gesehen, hat aber ja auch grad erst begonnen....

Grüße


----------



## Murad (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Moin tresdes, 

ja - hab`ich gesehen. Die ersten guten Fänge auf dem Plateau
laufen nach ersten Tagen schlechten Wetters wohl an.
Die Berichte und Fotos sind auf der Homepage von Julius unter der Rubrik LIVE AUS FLATEYRI abzurufen.


----------



## lackschuhdieter (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Julius höchstpersönlich hat in der letzten Woche den ersten Butt der Saison angelandet. 15 kg!!!! ein kräftiges Petri! Wetter beruhigt sich gerade wieder. Immer mal wieder bei Julius auf der Seite reinschauen. Schöne Bilder zum Heißmachen ;-)


----------



## isfischer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

na nen report wird heute kommen, ich fische heute den ganzen tag in der brandung...wird schon was geben 

grs
oli


----------



## isfischer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

nur mal etwas, damit es hier nicht so leer ist...gefangen in talknafjoerdur...vor ca. 3 gefangen wochen dorsch um die 9 kilo und der steini um die 8 kilo, beide mit tintenfisch gekoedert, tiefe um die 30 meter. mit ausnahme des lachses, der ist in hella gefangen, nett in der brandung...

grs
oli


----------



## kittylein (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

hallo island-freunde!

aktuelle fangmeldungen mai 09 aus sudureyri gibt es auf der seite von robert schmidt
www.fisherman.is/blog/robert.
robert ist übrigens ein sehr kompetenter man.
wir sind ab 24.6. zum dritten mal in sudureyri.
gruß von der ostsee.


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Kittylein, ich lese gerade, daß Ihr am 24. 6. nach Sudureyri kommt. Leider fliegen wir am 24. 6. schon wieder zurück. Vielleicht treffen wir uns am Flughafen in Isafjordur. Gruß Shorty ( Stefan aus Hannover )


----------



## Nordberg100 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Hallo liebe Islandinfizierten,

in 147 Stunden geht's los nach Sudavik.

Falls einer von euch noch eine zuverlässige Seite weiß (außer wetteronline, wetter.com etc.), wo man den Wetterbericht verfolgen kann - immer her damit.

Mitte Juni gibt's dann einen (hoffentlich schönen Bericht) + Fotos.


Bis denne, dann
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Norbert


----------



## Murad (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Nordberg100, 

bitte gucke unter www.vedur.is - dann auf das Bild Allt Ísland - klicke dann in der Karte auf den Ort Bolungarvík.


----------



## Nordberg100 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Murad,

vielen Dank für den klasse Tipp.

Die Seite kannte ich wirklich noch nicht.


Gruß
Nordberg


----------



## isfischer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

die verdur seite kannste knicken, stimmt selten die vorhersagen, gehe lieber auf belgingur.is da hast du das stuendliche wetter, schoenen gruss an matthias brill, der ist momentan dort oben

gruss
oli


----------



## Nordberg100 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Oli,

danke für den Tipp und die Grüße an Matthias richte ich natürlich auch gerne aus.


Beste Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Raffie (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Hai Norbert,

Na viel spass und Petri Heil !!

Wir sind am 9 Juni im Sudavik, so bitte lass 1 oder 2 Heilbuts da fur mir !

Meld dich bitte wann du zuruck bist...
Und mach mal shone grusse am Mathias...

grusse Raffie


----------



## fischguide (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute!

Bei uns in Sudavik wurde gestern ein Heilbut von 165 Pfund auf einen Giant Jighead gefangen!!!!:vik:

Was für ein genialer Fisch! Von den ganzen Dorschen und Stonies mal zu schweigen...

Da geht noch was!!!


----------



## fischguide (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

und hier das Foto zu dem Traumfisch!


----------



## isfischer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

erst mal glueckwuensche an die faenger! sowas faengt man nicht jeden tag auch in sudavik nicht...

yoo der fischreichtum dort oben ist wahnsinn!...naja, das wird sich aendern wenn island in die EG geht|motz: die auslaendischen fischereiflotten stehen schon gewehr bei fuss, also leute kommt nach island solange es noch geht!


----------



## shorty 38 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Superfang! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*



icefischer schrieb:


> erst mal glueckwuensche an die faenger! sowas faengt man nicht jeden tag auch in sudavik nicht...
> 
> yoo der fischreichtum dort oben ist wahnsinn!...naja, das wird sich aendern wenn island in die EG geht|motz: die auslaendischen fischereiflotten stehen schon gewehr bei fuss, also leute kommt nach island solange es noch geht!


 
guck mal in meine Signatur 
Nächste woche um diese zeit bin ich fast am fisch !!!!!!!! :vik:
und zwar zum 3. mal beim festival ...

z.Zt. sind die Buttfänge wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern, und zwar egal ob sudavic, isafjödur, Flatery oder wo sonst, DER FISCH KREIST UM DIE SPASSBUCHT :vik:#6
mal sehen was dies jahr so kommt 

liebe grüße an alle ICELAND-VIRUS-INFIZIERTEN!!!!


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boot angler, viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Festival in einer Woche. Last noch "Welche" drin, wir kommen eine Woche später mit 20 Leuten aus Hameln und Hannover. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Nordberg100 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Bin gestern aus Sudavik zurückgekommen und kenne somit den Heilbutt. Zu den Dorschen und Stonies muss man aber sagen, dass nur ein einziger Dorsch in einer Woche über 20kg hatte. Massenfänge zwischen 4 - 6 Pfund sind aber möglich. Die Stonies halten sich merklich zurück. Die bekannten Stellen sind zur Zeit nicht so der Bringer. Immerhin wurde aber einer über 11kg gefangen.

Ist auch alles ein bischen windabhängig, ob man zumindest für Dorsch weit raus kommt. 

(Ausführlicher Bericht folgt noch)

Gruß
Nordberg 100


----------



## isfischer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*



Nordberg100 schrieb:


> Bin gestern aus Sudavik zurückgekommen und kenne somit den Heilbutt. Zu den Dorschen und Stonies muss man aber sagen, dass nur ein einziger Dorsch in einer Woche über 20kg hatte. Massenfänge zwischen 4 - 6 Pfund sind aber möglich. Die Stonies halten sich merklich zurück. Die bekannten Stellen sind zur Zeit nicht so der Bringer. Immerhin wurde aber einer über 11kg gefangen.
> 
> Ist auch alles ein bischen windabhängig, ob man zumindest für Dorsch weit raus kommt.
> 
> ...




hm das ist mies, und was sagt matthias dazu als fachmann? aber es hat spaß gemacht oder? den das ist das was entscheided! aber ich verstehe dich wenn man mit ner gewissen erwartungshaltung hier hoch fliegt und latzt ne menge knete und dann so was.... muss sehr frustrierend sein!

gruss
oli


----------



## Nordberg100 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*



icefischer schrieb:


> hm das ist mies, und was sagt matthias dazu als fachmann? aber es hat spaß gemacht oder? den das ist das was entscheided! aber ich verstehe dich wenn man mit ner gewissen erwartungshaltung hier hoch fliegt und latzt ne menge knete und dann so was.... muss sehr frustrierend sein!
> 
> gruss
> oli


 


Moin Olli,

Matthias kann die Windverhältnissse ja auch nicht beeinflussen. Wir in Sudavik waren eigentlich noch ganz gut dran. Andere hatten bis zu drei Ausfalltage und Spaß hat das ganze auch gemacht.
Na klar hat man auch eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung, aber in zwei Jahren werden die Karten wieder neu gemischt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vom Organisatorischen her war's aber 1a. Da leisten Finnur, Matthias und das gesamte Team ganze Arbeit.


Gruß
Nordberg100


----------



## isfischer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

hehehe, finnur ist phaenomenal, ein chef wie man sich ihn wuenscht...

jajaja der wind die letzte woche(n) war nicht ohne, zum teil bis 20m/sek, und das im raum keflavik, da ging nix, dazu letzten freitag ein paar spuehrbare erdbeben (4,7-5) gehabt mit ca 1500 kleineren nachbeben, kannst dir ja vorstellen das kein einziger fisch mehr an den haken gegangen ist 

letztendlich,

 solange der urlaub spaß gemacht hat, ist das ziel erreicht, hoert man gerne:vik:

gruss
oli


----------



## knaacki2000 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*




Hallo,

hier ein kurzer Bericht unserer Island Reise nach Flatery vom 02.06. - 10.06.:

Wetter: Nur ein Ausfalltag - sonst meist Windstärke 1-2 / mal ne 3

Unterkunft: Top, neue Häuser

Boote: Einfach ideal

Fänge: Jede Menge Dorsche zwischen 3 - 5kg, viele bis 8 kg
einige zischen 8 - 12 kg, 1x 14kg, 1x 15,5kg, 1x 22,5kg (siehe Bild)
Viele Katfische zwischen 2 - 6,5kg, unendlich viele Klieschen (die müssen am Grund gestapelt liegen...), Schellfische, kleinere Köhler (gut als Köder), Seeskorpione.

Sonstiges: Top Guide (danke Julius), etliche Minkwale gesehen, im Hotel Viking (die haben ein erstklassiges Wikingerrestaurant) originale Islandspezialitäten gegessen (zum Teil schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.....) und als einziger kleiner Wermutstropfen ist leider das gesamte Gepäck aller Rückreisenden durch ein Missverständnis nicht rechtzeitig angekommen (wird nun per Flieger nachgeliefert).


----------



## Heiko112 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Dann  mal petri zu den fängen. 

Wenn ich das so lese hätten die mein ganzes gepäck behalten können. Das hätte mich dann nach so einer Tour auch nicht mehr gestört. :k:k:k

Hoffe du kommst noch mit ein paar Bildern oder vielleicht sogar mit einem ausführlichen Bericht. :m


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 - Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Heiko, Dienstag geht es bei uns los. Dein Bericht läßt hoffen. Gruß Shorty


----------

